# cindiana



## ecsd1 (Nov 6, 2012)

This is the lowest bud on the plant, higher stuff looks much better, but can't get a good pic on the plant 





More info in a bit


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice and frosty.  Well done.


----------



## ecsd1 (Nov 7, 2012)

She has 2 weeks left, cross is indiana bubblegum x c99


----------



## ecsd1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just going into flush


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice looking lowers.

The forum would prefer that their server is used to post pic with and not an outside server.


----------



## ecsd1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry for the faux pas 
Is the forums hosting mobile friendly? Sorry for my newbiness, but the places I belong don't enjoy a mobile upload. Ill give it a shot, and if it doesn't work, I guess ill leave. But the site I host on is the official skunkmag forums hosting site, if that matters any.


----------



## ecsd1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I just tried to up a pic using the forum, no go. So if my pics are unwelcome I'm sorry. I only joined to answer a ?? About a strain someone asked about (while checking the site out) it was thors hammer in the strain topic. Just trying to be apart the only safe way I can brother, sorry. Ill go back to lurking, instead of starting my log. My bad


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2012)

ecsd1 :ciao: 

I do not post pics from my phone, but many do here, so maybe if you ask in a thread or do a search I am sure one of our members could help you out.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 10, 2012)

I use Picasa 3. Its free and easy to use.


----------

